# At what age will a buck breed a doe??



## DonnaBelle (Sep 27, 2010)

I have access to a lovely palamino colored buck but he is only 6 months old.  

Is he old enough to breed at doe??

Thanks all,

Donna


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yep.  He probably has been for the last 3-4mos or so, actually.

If they can contort themselves in such a way as to be able to reach the doe's _____ with their _____, it's pretty much game-on..  A lot of times, if she's been bred before, the doe will do what she can to help him along.

I've seen, with my own two eyes, full-grown adult does purposefully standing downhill of a young buck to give him a little height advantage.  And it worked.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 27, 2010)

The experienced does can do some pretty good deep knee bends, too, and reduce their height quite a bit.   I think Mya could play a mean game of limbo.

I will hold my does with the newbie bucklings from now on, though, after my first experience last year when Mya got tired of the bucklings first-timer fumblings and turned around and bashed him...HARD...with her horns.  Then she turned back and presented.  Too late.  He was terrified.

After breeding another doe, though, he had it figured out and was FAST after that!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 28, 2010)

My 8 month old buck has been acting like a seasoned pro for some time.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 28, 2010)

Now why did I doubt that a male anything at any age would have a problem doing the deed?

Thanks all for my birds/bees refresher..LOL and at my age!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 28, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Now why did I doubt that a male anything at any age would have a problem doing the deed?
> 
> Thanks all for my birds/bees refresher..LOL and at my age!!
> 
> DonnaBelle


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 1, 2010)

A related question, is it terribly unusual that a six month old buck is not interested in does, even when they are in heat? I got a new buckling this spring (LaMancha) and he showed some brief interest at around 4 months old, but not in females--he was mounting a wether and trying to actually complete the deed--and was pretty successful at what he did, so much so that the wether was traumatized and kept his tail clamped down and his back legs crossed much of the time, and hid in the dog house! Now the wether is gone, and the buckling has lost interest.He did show some brief "bucky" behavior towards the buck I brought in to breed my older does, flapping his tongue at the bigger buck. My last buck (Alpine) was breeding at 3 months old, so I guess I sort of expect this one to be the same. Just a late bloomer...? His weird tendencies worry me too...:/


----------



## Shootingstars (Oct 1, 2010)

My five month old buck is trying to breed one of my does that is in heat but I am not sure he is having much success. He has mounted her several times but she is dancing around and I am not sure he is making contact.  I had to seperate her and him as my wether is also displaying signs of being in rut and pushing my little buck around.  The wether is being super annoying, to be honest.


----------

